# cells not updating in excel 2003



## fiinmirage (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a large excel spreadsheet with links between various tabs. However some of them are updating but others are not - they are just showing the previous values before the update, e.g. still showing q4 2005 vs q1 2006. 

Some stuff I have tried out so far:
1) I have checked tools / calculation - automatic - enabled.
2) If I enter the cell and click enter without changing the formula it will update but I have 100s of links.
3) If I save the file with a different name the cells update, but the problem arises again in later versions.

Spreadsheet used to work fine not sure what has happened.

Can anyone help?

FI


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. Excel has a limit on how many calculations it will continue to update automatically (I think around 8,000+). After that point you have to do a full recalculation (CTRL + SHIFT + F9). Or you can save the document, and it will do a complete re-calculation.

Check out Charles Williams' site: Decision Models: Calc Secrets


----------



## fiinmirage (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks.

I stumbled across the solution late yesterday, it seems that inserting new tabs into an excel spreadsheet originally created in Excel 2000 or earlier might result in the 'calculation tree" being broken. It might actually be a bug in Excel 2003.


----------



## gideonro (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Exegete - this is very useful. Note that the complete update is F9+CNTRL+ALT (not Shift). This fixed a vexing problem for me. Much appreciated.


----------

